# Evolution



## jeffkyle (Mar 12, 2003)

YOU KNOW OUR WORLD IS EVOLVING.
when
THE BEST RAPPER IS A WHITE GUY.
THE BEST GOLFER IS A BLACK GUY.
GERMANY DOESNT WANT GO TO WAR!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *YOU KNOW OUR WORLD IS EVOLVING.
> when
> THE BEST RAPPER IS A WHITE GUY.
> ...


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 12, 2003)

Amen my brother.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *YOU KNOW OUR WORLD IS EVOLVING.
> when
> THE BEST RAPPER IS A WHITE GUY.
> ...




Nice INsight!


----------

